

 Status Update: Merb 1.0 - qhoxie
http://yehudakatz.com/2008/09/26/status-update-merb-10/

======
jhancock
merb <http://merbivore.com> is exactly the kind of full-stack framework ruby
needs. Paired with datamapper <http://datamapper.org> it is a clean room
rewrite of what rails could have been. I'm not knocking rails. It is what it
is, but the rails code base has its problems and is not written for
performance or enterprise security from the beginning. Merb is the best thing
I've seen in the Ruby world that fixes this.

<http://shellshadow.com> switched from rails to merb earlier this year and I
couldn't be happier with this decision.

~~~
jamesbritt
What's your take on Ramaze?

~~~
jhancock
I haven't used ramaze seriously enough to give an opinion on the quality of
this work. I like the modularity and ORM and Template and HTTP server agnostic
approach, which is similar to merb.

One of key benefits of merb over the many other lightweight and more modular
ruby frameworks is it has the necessary critical developer mass and funding
behind it from Engine Yard <http://engineyard.com>

~~~
jamesbritt
The backing of Engine Yard is important.

There will be a Ramaze talk at the upcoming RubyConf in Orlando; hopefully it
will attract more people to give it a whirl.

